# Teaching my brother. Advice please!



## tehjohn (Feb 27, 2010)

So I'm going to be teaching my brother how to play 40k tonight. I've currently got about 8k points of Space Marines, 2k points of Orks and around 650 points of Tyranids. I put together some 500 point lists with the three to give us some variety. I was hoping to get your advice on whether or not these lists seem like they'd be good to learn with and whether one or the other may be too over powered or unbalanced. Oh and I don't have the points values of each of the individual units, I just remember the 500 point compositions of each army.

Space Marines - 500 points

-Captain - Power Weapon, Articifer Armor

-Tactical Squad - 5 man
--Sgt - (either power weapon or regular CCW)
--Razorback - Heavy bolter 

-Tactical Squad - 5 man
--Sgt - (either power weapon or regular CCW)
--Razorback - Heavy bolter 

-Landspeeder - Multi-melta, Heavy Flamer

Orks - 500 points

-Big Mek - Kustom Force Field

-Boyz - 11 man
--Nob - Power klaw, 'Eavy armor, Boss pole
--Trukk - (may have red paint and/or reinforced ram) Rokkit

-Boyz - 10 man
--Nob - Power klaw, 'Eavy armor, Boss pole
--Trukk - (may have red paint and/or reinforced ram) Rokkit

-Deffkopta - Twin-linked Rokkits

Tyranids - 500 points

-Tervigon

-Termagaunts - 16 man

-Genestealers - 5 man

-Genestealers - 5 man

-Warrior Brood - 3 man Venomcannon, Deathspitters x2

(I don't remember if there were any upgrades to any of these squads. the tyranids are much more limited on composition due to a lack of models)

Initially my brother is gonna try out the Orks and I was gonna play the Space Marines. Do you guys think this'll work? Thanks in advance for any input you guys have!


----------

